# arezzo



## dianee212 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello,

Any English-speaking expats in Arezzo or surrounding area? Planning a 5 month stay early next year. Need rental info, etc. Happy to exchange English for Italian lessons.

D


----------



## marco.reggi (Nov 15, 2013)

dianee212 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any English-speaking expats in Arezzo or surrounding area? Planning a 5 month stay early next year. Need rental info, etc. Happy to exchange English for Italian lessons.
> 
> D


Hi, I'm an Italian 30 years old boy living near Arezzo and I'm looking for english/american people living in Arezzo for meet and speak in English and Italian. I need to improve my english languages skills and I'm happy to help you in Italian.
If you are interested feel free to contact me trought email marcoreggidori [at] gmail . com
Thank you.
Marco


----------

